# Ryde307's Picture and video thread



## ryde307

I had another picture thread but from last season. I wanted to create a pic thread I could keep as a on going yearbook more or less to follow starting to current. I have seen a few others and it's cool to see the business growth and progression.

We have been plowing snow for 8 years or so small time to start then became a sub for one of the bigger companies in the Minneapolis area then for one other guys for a year and now on our own going into our 3rd season.

I will start with the oldest pics I can find and move towards the present.

Hauling snow with our first skid. Friends truck.









Playing around seeing if we could load a 550 with the snowblower.









Blowing snowpiles back 2 years ago.









Friends tractor blowing back piles.


----------



## ryde307

Hauling out a parking ramp. Our skid friends 550.







[/QUOTE]



ryde307;88590 said:


> New protech last year.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hauling more snow. Our skid friends truck.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> More hauling. Our first 550 and our skid. 2 years ago.


----------



## ryde307

Salt sand delivery. We rented a spot from a gas station in the area when our original storage spot fell trough. 2 years ago.







[/QUOTE]



ryde307;88591 said:


> First salt truck 2 years ago. Had less than 5k into this whole setup.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bought a new 550 with hooklift. Dropping a skid off.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Building a leaf box for the 550.


----------



## ryde307

Building a contractor box for the 550.







[/QUOTE]



ryde307;88592 said:


> Bought a new toolcat last year.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Built a salt box for the 550. truck just getting washed after being out.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Toolcat with blower.


----------



## ryde307

Playing in the mountains in WY 2 seasons ago.









Salt truck in town at 2am all lit up.









Couple trucks lined up last season in the early AM.









Salting an alley downtown Minneapolis last year.







[/QUOTE]


----------



## ryde307

ryde307;88593 said:


> Salting a parking ramp last year. Good background.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Toolcat on board shot blowing sidewalks.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hauling out some brush in the spring.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Putting out the ice house last year.


----------



## ryde307

Blowing/stacking snow in a parking lot.









Making parking spots 2 seasons ago.









Pushing a parking ramp 2 seasons ago.







[/QUOTE]


----------



## ryde307

Here is a few shots of actually playing in the snow from Wyoming.

























Old one from a few years ago when I raced snocross. Speedwerx 800 mod.


----------



## ryde307

Back to work pics from last season.
Hauling snow.









Toolcat plowing.









Toolcat blowing slush off walks last season.


----------



## ryde307

Decided I should put in a new driveway.


----------



## ryde307

Some trucks lined up a month or so ago.









Hauling stuff out of storage.







[/QUOTE]

New snowblower









New pusher and plow.


----------



## ryde307

First salt delivery.


----------



## ryde307

Tried to get a video but I can't get it to work.


----------



## ryde307

I know there is a few non plow pics but I like to see more of peoples business and some of outside work to see who people are a bit more, so I added some of those.


----------



## ryde307

A few from today.

Equipment heading out.









New truck and salter.


----------



## alldayrj

beautiful trucks and equip man. what else do you do in the offseason? is the toolcat only for snow?


----------



## Morrissey snow removal

nice looking trucks and pics!!


----------



## durafish

thats a sweet setup. how many trucks do you have? i really like that 3500hd, stole that setup for less then 5 grand!


----------



## Dan85

Great photos! The driveway came out fantastic.

Definitely looking forward to seeing more photos from you this season.


----------



## ryde307

Alldayrj- We do lawn landscape irrigation and snow. We use the toolcat in the summer also. It's main purpose is winter but we use it for mulch or moving heavy things around yards in the summer. It's good for moving pavers around or trees and such without damaging grass.

Morrissey- Thanks we like clean and nice things I guess you could say.

Durafish- We no longer have the 3500. We seem to turn over alot of equipment. Buy stuff at the right price use it for awhile then turn around and sell for same or more than we have into it.
Current equip list is- 2005 f150. 2005 f550 with hooklift, 2008 f550, 2010 f350, 2010 bobcat s205. 2006? cat 257, 2012 toolcat, 2005? freightliner fl80, 2002 izuzu box truck. thats most I believe. Just got rid of 2010 f250 for the 08 550.
Also in the pictures you can see another 550 with a black box. We couldn't find a truck we were looking for so bought that 06 cab and chassis drove it straight to stonebrooke equipment and they put on a brand new rugby dump box and hoist. We then painted it and put on fenders, LED lights and such. The day we finished it the 08550 came for sale at a dealer we know the manager. Called and said we wanted it then traded the 2010 f250 for that. So now we have the extra 550 we are selling as soon as the title arrives.

Dan85- thanks, the bad thing about the drive is I got the driveway done and half of the sidewalk and ran out of one size of pavers. No one had them in stock and Then we got busy with final things before winter so I have an unfinished walkway now till spring. at least its at my house.


----------



## ryde307

Here is pictures of the f550 forsale.


----------



## durafish

why you selling that beautiful thing?


----------



## Showmestaterida

How do like those protechs? Rubber edge? Looks awesome , Good luck this year.


----------



## ryde307

durafish;1524711 said:


> why you selling that beautiful thing?


We were looking for an 08 or newer. Couldn't find one. Purchased this cab and chasis drove it straight to upfitter had the new box and hoist put on. Brought it home installed the fenders, LEd lights and painted the box. The day we were finishing it a friend mentioned an 08 forsale at a dealer we work with the used car manager anyways. So called him up said we want that truck we also want to get rid of a 2010 f250. 10 min later we traded. So now this is extra.


----------



## ryde307

Showmestaterida;1524717 said:


> How do like those protechs? Rubber edge? Looks awesome , Good luck this year.


They are nice. They are very well built. The problem with the rubber is they do not scrap that well and also rob alot of machine power. A big part of that is on us though as we did not adjust the rubber correctly. They have a youtube video of how to do it and we just ran out of time and sent them out.
Overall they are well built and for the price worth the money for sure.
We decided to try a boss this season to see how they are in comparison.


----------



## ryde307

Nothing exciting. Was hoping for our first plow today but only 1/2" so just salting. 4-6" coming tomorrow though.

Here is new tail lights we put on the new snowex because it covered the trucks permanent ones. The plug into the trailer connector.









We only have a 20ft sea container to store salt and with only 15 ton in it decided to go fill up some trucks today with the chance of 2-3 salting events this weekend. That pile is alot bigger than the picture makes it seem. There is also a pile of treated the same size just behind me.


----------



## ryde307

Had our first plowable event of the season. Haven't head totals but I think 12-15" from, friday night till midnight Sat.
Here is a few pics.
Plow about to eat a Prius.









Toolcat on-board cleaning a lot today.









Kind of a cool shot. Stacking snow down a narrow path ontop of a seawall next to the lake.


----------



## ryde307

Hard to see but this is the city blowing there plow ridge into dump trucks.

















Driving the toolcat around today. 2nd pic stuck in traffic at a light.


----------



## JTK324

great pics


----------



## alldayrj

Awesome man, love the tool cat. Share some of that snow!


----------



## ryde307

Thanks hereare a few more.
Toolcat blowing back piles.









New account today. We do the building next to this now we do this. It is a prototype wind turbine to make power. The air goes in the top down and out the tube you can kind of see. The blades are in the tube. We plow around then shovel everything inside the area and hand clear with brushes parts on the turbine itself. Not the typical snow account.









550's lined up.


----------



## ryde307

Couple from tonight hauling snow.


----------



## ryde307




----------



## ryde307

Double post


----------



## ryde307




----------



## JLsDmax

seems like you have a great setup, nice clean trucks and the right equipment the work.


----------



## ryde307

Here is a pic from blowing snow piles with the toolcat the other night.









Not much else happening after last weeks storm. Few salt runs here and there. Looks like potential for another big storm on Wed.


----------



## srl28

Seems like you guys haul alot of snow. Like in these pictures, your hauling snow right after a 12" storm...??!! Is there just not enough room or do you expect alot more snow coming and would rather move it now?


----------



## ryde307

Not enough space or people need every parking space. We tend to specifically target these customers for this reason. With this storm the issue is 12" at one time. If it was 4 3" storms it stacks difernt and has time to settle out and melt.


----------



## ryde307

Out snow blowing the other night.


----------



## ryde307

Not our company. This was a friends business doing the Demo.


----------



## ryde307




----------



## ryde307

Here is a pic of a truck we bought this summer. Was going to just resell but have decided to keep it for now. Frieghtliner FL80 35,000lb gvw air brake manual trans. We are going to sandblast and paint the box and a few other things this spring. Not pretty but great work truck we don't have much $ into it.


----------



## GMCHD plower

Keep the pics coming! Really like that new dump of yours.


----------



## Polarismalibu

I would have way to much fun knocking that house down!! Great pics!


----------



## KL&M Snow Div.

Heck of an operation yall got going, definetly looking forward to more pics!


----------



## Green Grass

Polarismalibu;1544902 said:


> I would have way to much fun knocking that house down!! Great pics!


It's more fun to light them on fire then to knock them over.


----------



## ryde307

Green Grass;1545168 said:


> It's more fun to light them on fire then to knock them over.


It is. We don't do complete house burns anymore. Now we just burn in room and such then let them take them down. We used to burn in all the rooms then at the end burn the whole thing down.

Do you burn the whole thing?


----------



## Green Grass

ryde307;1545432 said:


> It is. We don't do complete house burns anymore. Now we just burn in room and such then let them take them down. We used to burn in all the rooms then at the end burn the whole thing down.
> 
> Do you burn the whole thing?


We will still burn the whole thing down. Unless there are houses really close.


----------



## Green Grass

ryde307;1544826 said:


> Not our company. This was a friends business doing the Demo.


I think my uncle might be building that house.


----------



## ryde307

is his name Greg?


----------



## Green Grass

ryde307;1547468 said:


> is his name Greg?


That is his building partner. He is Kevin.


----------



## ryde307

Yep then he is.


----------



## BossPlow614

Seeing the in action pics makes me want to plow!! Hard to believe it's almost been a month since we've had something plowable.


----------



## ryde307

Action shot from last night. Finally got some snow.


----------



## ryde307

Here is an oops from last week. Garbage truck Vs salter.









Putting a new one on yesterday.


----------



## ryde307

2 More shots from yesterday.


----------



## TKLAWN

Good stuff man. Quality operation!


----------



## dieselboy01

You sir have the perfect set up! Keep the good pics coming!


----------



## havenlax18

How in the world did that spreader break? Love the skids and cat owned the same ones.


----------



## ryde307

Hit by a garbage truck


----------



## BossPlow614

What do the toolcats cost? $50,000?


----------



## ryde307

I do not remember exact but think it was around $42k but that is somewhat of a guess.


----------



## ryde307

Couple shots from last night. The 550 is ours the other roll offs are friends.
View from the skid getting ready to load one of the roll offs









Had the toolcat loading at a different site. Lucky to have a hook to set the box down otherwise the toolcat can't reach.









Another rolloff coming to get loaded.









Blowing snow piles across an alley and up a retaining wall.


----------



## Flawless440

Sweet pics, i lived in your area for a season. Home sick return back to Columbus


----------



## ryde307

Where did you live?


----------



## ryde307

Couple pics from the last storm we are just finishing. We got 9 inches over 2.5 days.









Had an oops on one of the plows.









Snow blowing some sidewalks.


----------



## alldayrj

I love the 550s and toolcat

Did u break the a frame on the boss?


----------



## ryde307

Hopefully made the last salt runs of the season but probably not. They are predicting a few inches tomorrow. Last year we were a month into summer work already.


----------



## ryde307

This was 2 days ago.


----------



## ryde307

Moving our salt bin.


Hauling snow off a sidewalk in Downtown Minneapolis. A customer called and said we have a new business opening at 3 PM today (it was 11AM) Do you think you could clear the 4 ft plow ride on the sidewalks? Had to sit and time with traffic to shuttle across the road to dump in the truck parked on the median.


----------



## plowingkid35

I saw ya in Saint Boni the other weekend with a big mudder truck on the trailer? Hows the roll off truck? Thinking of investing in that or a switch n go.


----------



## ryde307

Roll off is the best truck we own and I want another. 
You probably saw it pulling an orange blazer. Thats a friends that borrowed the truck and trailer.


----------



## ryde307

Picked up a new (to us) compact loader. It needs a bit of paint/graphics clean up. It has steer axle semi rims and tries on it when we got it. Cat found us a pair of rims that fit, (same size rim as a 908) then got tires from a guy on craigslist that deals in old military take offs. They were $50 each. It's a cheap option for tires if anyone is ever looking.


----------



## ryde307

We also purchased a new shop 2 months ago. We have been slowly remodeling the one building in our spare time. The building is 65' or 70' by 35'. It was broken up into a bunch of individual rooms that made no sense. We gutted the entire place and have been building office space in the front and the back will be open space. Here are some pictures.


----------



## ryde307




----------



## BC Handyman

looks like a nice space, within town. So what you putting in the shop?


----------



## xgiovannix12

Nice shop and loader


----------



## snocrete

Nice new shop & loader! Looks like a fun project....how big are the overhead doors?


----------



## ryde307

BC, Thanks this building front if the office back room is tool,oil, supplies, ect storage, a break room with 3/4 bathrom off the side, on part will have a hoist, the other stall will be just parking or for working on other projects.

xgio, Thanks

snocrete, thanks the doors are 10'. The door you can see in the pictures is getting a 12 foot installed. The whole warehouse/open space is getting new insulation, electric, water, and all new tin. Above the office space is a storage loft.

The left side building is basically storage. Has 2 bathrooms and an office that won't be used for now besides for storage. Has seperate electric but water is supplied from the right side building. We set it up so we can blow out the water lines just like an irrigation system and keep it cold storage for the winter if we want.
The middle we built the fence to close it in and it is more open storage area. We will be working on building a salt bin in the next 2 weeks.


----------



## snocrete

ryde307;1647625 said:


> BC, Thanks this building front if the office back room is tool,oil, supplies, ect storage, a break room with 3/4 bathrom off the side, on part will have a hoist, the other stall will be just parking or for working on other projects.
> 
> xgio, Thanks
> 
> snocrete, thanks the doors are 10'. The door you can see in the pictures is getting a 12 foot installed. The whole warehouse/open space is getting new insulation, electric, water, and all new tin. Above the office space is a storage loft.
> 
> The left side building is basically storage. Has 2 bathrooms and an office that won't be used for now besides for storage. Has seperate electric but water is supplied from the right side building. We set it up so we can blow out the water lines just like an irrigation system and keep it cold storage for the winter if we want.
> The middle we built the fence to close it in and it is more open storage area. We will be working on building a salt bin in the next 2 weeks.


Very nice...sounds like you've got it planned out to suit your needs well. 
I was curious about the door, considering in the pic, it looks like the wheel loader wont make it in the building with the current door.??...Good luck on the rest of the projectThumbs Up


----------



## BC Handyman

I'm assuming you bought the place & are not renting it, sounds like it will work great for u after you finish remodeling it. Good luck this year


----------



## Green Grass

Ryde Where you guys at now? Can't be in Excelsior any more.


----------



## ryde307

Yes we bought it. It is located in an industrial park in Hopkins. Very central for us now and easy to get to a bunch of main roads.
The property is actually 2 addresses so the plan is to use it for now but have to option to rent or sell part or all of it in the future. The changes we are making now are mostly for our use but with a fair amount of resale or rental income thoughts for the future.
It's a quiet area for the most part so we use the street during the day for parking and moving around. The outdoor space is not a ton but it works. It is a triangle lot. The front is the road, back left is 20ft elevation up to train tracks, and right is a creek about 10 ft down. 
All of the neighbors are good to deal with and a block away is where we will start buying sidewalk deicer from now so for winter it should work well. 
If you know where peterson salt is we are in that area.


----------



## scott3430

Congrats ryde on the new shop and office!


----------



## Advantage

Dang it Ryde! Now I know why the guy never called me back. It's because he sold the loader to you! I hope it serves you well. Looks like a nice unit.


----------



## ryde307

Advantage;1648018 said:


> Dang it Ryde! Now I know why the guy never called me back. It's because he sold the loader to you! I hope it serves you well. Looks like a nice unit.


Just saw this. We did get the loader for a good price. We offered him a lowball offer and he said yes. To be honest I didn't think he would so we almost were not sure what to do. It had some small issues so we sent it in for a full service. The big thing was the dash was bad. Useable with out but we had that replaced which was around $2000. With some Also needed a new water pump and some small leaks fixed. Total repair bill was around $3800. Still into it for less than others are forsale for but annoying to put that into it right away.


----------



## ryde307

Picked up a load of sidewalk salt today.


----------



## BossPlow614

Is the salt from Northern in Arden Hills?


----------



## ryde307

Nope, It came from US Salt in Bloomington. They had some of the best pricing.


----------



## Advantage

ryde307;1658007 said:


> Just saw this. We did get the loader for a good price. We offered him a lowball offer and he said yes. To be honest I didn't think he would so we almost were not sure what to do. It had some small issues so we sent it in for a full service. The big thing was the dash was bad. Useable with out but we had that replaced which was around $2000. With some Also needed a new water pump and some small leaks fixed. Total repair bill was around $3800. Still into it for less than others are forsale for but annoying to put that into it right away.


Glad to hear you got a good deal though. We actually ended up getting one exactly like it. What are you going to put on the front? We're going to run a snowwolf plow with wings. I'm interested to see how it does. It sure turns on a dime.


----------



## ryde307

The plan is to put a box on the front. Still debating between a 10 or 12'. and which brand.


----------



## Advantage

ryde307;1658031 said:


> The plan is to put a box on the front. Still debating between a 10 or 12'. and which brand.


Our plan is to go 10' plow and depending on it's route go with the wings or put on one of our fast tach plow/push combos.

We also bought an adapter to run skid attachments. It was certainly not cheap but I think it'll be well worth it in the long run.


----------



## viper881

Did you ever sell the new 550 that you had for sale at the beginning of the tread?


----------



## ryde307

viper881;1658125 said:


> Did you ever sell the new 550 that you had for sale at the beginning of the tread?


Yes we did sell it.


----------



## ryde307

Had the rentals dropped off today. It is still fall here 40-45 degrees each day and we have 2 weeks or so of summer work left. Mother nature decided we need snow today though and it's forecasted for 2-4 inches of sloppy stuff. It has been a bit of a scramble but we should be good for tonight now. This was part of what we were waiting for to be ready. They are being put out on sites as I type. Let the snow season begin.


----------



## SSS Inc.

ryde307;1660745 said:


> Had the rentals dropped off today. It is still fall here 40-45 degrees each day and we have 2 weeks or so of summer work left. Mother nature decided we need snow today though and it's forecasted for 2-4 inches of sloppy stuff. It has been a bit of a scramble but we should be good for tonight now. This was part of what we were waiting for to be ready. They are being put out on sites as I type. Let the snow season begin.


That looks like a fun delivery. I saw a few loads like that coming out of Zeigler in Shakopee today. A few loaders were being driven down 101 by Valley Fair.


----------



## ryde307

SSS Inc.;1660754 said:


> That looks like a fun delivery. I saw a few loads like that coming out of Zeigler in Shakopee today. A few loaders were being driven down 101 by Valley Fair.


It sounds like it was a major scramble down there today.
Although they had 100's of units to get out today they still delivered on time with short notice. They have also came through for us in extreme busy times before and always get there end of the deal done. It's hard to beat there dealer support which is one of the main reasons we go there.


----------



## scott3430

Did you get to use any skids this morning?


----------



## ryde307

scott3430;1660932 said:


> Did you get to use any skids this morning?


We did not. I believe we received a total of around 2 inches but it melted about as fast as it came down.


----------



## ryde307

Picked up a new skid plow. 9' BOSS with wings.


----------



## Willman940

ryde307;1660745 said:


> Had the rentals dropped off today. It is still fall here 40-45 degrees each day and we have 2 weeks or so of summer work left. Mother nature decided we need snow today though and it's forecasted for 2-4 inches of sloppy stuff. It has been a bit of a scramble but we should be good for tonight now. This was part of what we were waiting for to be ready. They are being put out on sites as I type. Let the snow season begin.


I've heard some really good things about the Cat rental program, how has it worked out for you guys?


----------



## ryde307

This will be our first year renting from them. We have worked with them in the past for service on our machines and it has always been great. We had a machine go down in the middle of the night late last season when everyone had returned rental equipment and they were scrambling to get equipment back out to people. They were able to get our machine picked up and a rental dropped off within 2 hours.
Also the prices were good. So great service, good prices and nice machines it's hard to beat.


----------



## ryde307

Here are some pics from the last week or so.
First snow of the season just starting.


One of the skids .


Some Maint. at the shop


Middle of the night meeting.


----------



## ryde307

Not mine but a friends plow. Operator was probably running a bit to much down pressure and slamming it down.


Had some left over clearlane in a salter. If you pull the spinner off you can fill buckets for sidewalks pretty quick.


Hauling some snow.


Toolcat blowing piles.


----------



## BossPlow614

Everything is looking good as always. 

Its tough to tell with the pics on my phone, but was the frame of the plow broken?


----------



## ryde307

Yes the frame is broken in 2 pieces.

Here are some pics from this week. We have been getting and inch or half inch every other day or so.
Skid pushing snow and stacking piles.



550 Salting


Toolcat plowing


----------



## TKLAWN

Middle pic looks like Maynard's . I thought their lot looked better than in years past.


----------



## ryde307

TKLAWN;1690056 said:


> Middle pic looks like Maynard's . I thought their lot looked better than in years past.


It is. You should tell them it looks better. I get a call daily telling me how it is not up to there standard. We plow a large chunk of Excelsior and it is the clearest cleanest lot in town.


----------



## Bigmatt0711

Great operation! :salute:


----------



## SnowGuy73

ryde307;1690080 said:


> It is. You should tell them it looks better. I get a call daily telling me how it is not up to there standard. We plow a large chunk of Excelsior and it is the clearest cleanest lot in town.


I slipped and fell in their lot a couple weeks ago... Now I know who to blaim!


----------



## ryde307

SnowGuy73;1694246 said:


> I slipped and fell in their lot a couple weeks ago... Now I know who to blaim!


To many Coors for you.


----------



## SnowGuy73

ryde307;1694247 said:


> To many Coors for you.


That's beside the point!


----------



## nickl7878

how do the steel bodies on the 550's hold up with salting all winter?


----------



## mnglocker

ryde307;1660745 said:


> Had the rentals dropped off today. It is still fall here 40-45 degrees each day and we have 2 weeks or so of summer work left. Mother nature decided we need snow today though and it's forecasted for 2-4 inches of sloppy stuff. It has been a bit of a scramble but we should be good for tonight now. This was part of what we were waiting for to be ready. They are being put out on sites as I type. Let the snow season begin.


Did you get them from MN Supply out of EP? The service manager is one of my buds.


----------



## mnglocker

n/m I blew up the pic. Ziegler.


----------



## ryde307

nickl7878;1694628 said:


> how do the steel bodies on the 550's hold up with salting all winter?


They do fine. The blue one is a hook lift and it's just and old box we got for cheap. It does nothing but run salt. The black one has a poly liner on the floor. It has got some rust but we try to wash them often.


----------



## ryde307

Looks like more snow tonight and Christmas. I will try to take pictures of something new.
Here is one of repairing a bucket. He caught a man hole cover and bent the left side of the bucket back 3-4 inches. I have a feeling he was sore for awhile.


Another toolcat shot.


----------



## scott3430

Sore - as in his head hit the skid door as he hit the man hole cover? ouch


----------



## ryde307

I don't think he hit his head but stomach to the lap bar I'm sure.


----------



## ryde307

Not a great pic but this is the set up in one of the sdewalk trucks. Walkbehind sweeper, small blowers, big blower, shovels, salt, Ect..


Doing some repair/strengthening to some plow wings. He has a piece of 1/4" plate clamped to the top of the blade and is plasma cutting a piece for the wing.


New walk behind broom. The old one isn't working great so we decided to upgrade. It was used on the 3-4" of fluffy snow we just got and went through it no problem.


----------



## scott3430

I bet the plasma cutter is nice to have for repairs. I have a small welder and torch. What brand plasma?


----------



## ryde307

scott3430;1699224 said:


> I bet the plasma cutter is nice to have for repairs. I have a small welder and torch. What brand plasma?


It is very nice. I don't remember the brand. It was an off brand I believe. My business partner bought it after researching alot on some offroad forums. He builds rockcrawler/trail trucks.
I will look next time I am at the shop. I know it was a good price and has great reviews. We have had no issues in around 2 years of owning it.


----------



## Bossman 92

If you don't mind me asking what's one of those brooms sell for? Didn't know exmark even made them.

Thanks


----------



## rebert

Awesome thread and picsThumbs Up


----------



## ryde307

Here are some pics from the 4 inches of snow we got early this morning.


----------



## scott3430

More pics..........


----------



## Green Grass

ryde307;1723176 said:


> Here are some pics from the 4 inches of snow we got early this morning.


My brother said those Cat skids are way nicer then the bobcat one's. You used one yourself yet?


----------



## CityGuy

Sweet action pics ryde.


----------



## ryde307

Green Grass;1725476 said:


> My brother said those Cat skids are way nicer then the bobcat one's. You used one yourself yet?


I have. I am a big Cat fan. The new ones are pretty comfortable.
I may see your brother later. I will try and get a picture of him chasing snowballs around the lot.


----------



## ryde307

It has been a busy winter. Only 3 snows over 3" but it seems we get and inch or so every other day. Here are some pics from the last week.
Clearing city walks.


Part of a site we hauled out.


----------



## ryde307

Some random ones.
We leave a few skids around town and like to have the bucket and pusher with at each site. We welded some angle iron onto the tops of the pushers so you can hook them with the bucket and carry them around.


Ooops


----------



## ryde307

Still had room for one more skid.


This put and end to our night of blowing snowlast week. Sucked it up into the blower fan. Had to torch it out.


----------



## Polarismalibu

How much damage did that Do to the blower?


----------



## scott3430

Nice pics ryde, how did the fix go on the V?

Your shop looks like a nice size for your equipment, nice to be able to put it in when it's - 20F!!!


----------



## TJ'S Property

Great work! Beautiful set up!!


----------



## ryde307

Polarismalibu;1738264 said:


> How much damage did that Do to the blower?


None luckily. The Blower has a hydro relief so if something stops it it doesn't do any damage.



scott3430;1738384 said:


> Nice pics ryde, how did the fix go on the V?
> 
> Your shop looks like a nice size for your equipment, nice to be able to put it in when it's - 20F!!!


IT went fine. We welded the middle mouont back on, bent the top straight, and made a new bottom out of 1/2" steel. The main problem was the bottom of the L side wing was bent out so it took some heat and a sledge hammer to get it all to line up. All put back together you can't tell. It took about a day to do it all.
Thanks yes the shop is nice. We moved in in October and it has been really nice to have everything in one place and be able to bring things inside. In the pic is 2 550's a 257 CAT a 304 Deere loader and a toolcat.



TJ'S Property;1738394 said:


> Great work! Beautiful set up!!


Thanks


----------



## ryde307

Sidewalk broom doing its thing. Happy I was in a truck it looks cold.


----------



## skorum03

Cool pictures Ryde


----------



## scott3430

He looks like he needs a cup of coffee after running the broom. Or if it's the end of the day a beer? ......


----------



## ryde307

scott3430;1754420 said:


> He looks like he needs a cup of coffee after running the broom. Or if it's the end of the day a beer? ......


We keep beer in the shop fridge for Fridays.


----------



## ryde307

We had 6 inches 2 days ago. A few shots from then and the week before. 6-8 More coming tomorrow.


----------



## ryde307

Videos didn't work.


----------



## skorum03

Are your dumps 4 wheel drive? Not that I'm looking to buy one, but just curious


----------



## BossPlow614

ryde307;1765039 said:


> Videos didn't work.


Try uploading to YouTube, that's what I use, that way it's in HD.


----------



## ryde307

skorum03;1765092 said:


> Are your dumps 4 wheel drive? Not that I'm looking to buy one, but just curious


Yes they are. I would say it's needed. You can get by fine with 2wd with a good amount of weight in the back but have the option for 4wd is nice.


----------



## skorum03

ryde307;1765100 said:


> Yes they are. I would say it's needed. You can get by fine with 2wd with a good amount of weight in the back but have the option for 4wd is nice.


Last year the guys I plowed with had a two wheel drive dump. Older body style chevy that had a coffin block in the back. Worked great on anything flat but was a nightmare anywhere else.


----------



## ryde307

Try the video again. 
Not working.
I thought there was a way to embed the videos but I can't get it to work. Here are the links.
Short video of blowing a snowpile.





Cat skid pushing some snow.


----------



## scott3430

I'm in the 8" - 12" range for today's storm. They say it will be the biggest storm of the season - although the first plowable event in December we got 12-14, so I guess will see.

How do you like the BOSS straight blade with wings on the skid?


----------



## ryde307

scott3430;1766256 said:


> I'm in the 8" - 12" range for today's storm. They say it will be the biggest storm of the season - although the first plowable event in December we got 12-14, so I guess will see.
> 
> How do you like the BOSS straight blade with wings on the skid?


It looks like some spots in WI were going to get hammered. They keep moving our totals. I think it is 8-12 now. Some say up to 14. It is just starting to snow now so we will see.

I like the Boss blade and wings. The blade itself has held up great. We have broke or bent a few wings. New year we will add kages I think. Add a complete kage setup and then the kage part for one of the Boss's the other will stay with wings. They are fast at clearing sites on a skid.


----------



## scott3430

Hey ryde, how'd you guys do in the mess of a storm?

I heard MNdot had a tough time with the highways and freeways. We got a solid 12" with a little rain at first. Lost track of how many people I gave a tow to get them unstuck.


----------



## mnsnowfighter

scott3430;1770341 said:


> Hey ryde, how'd you guys do in the mess of a storm?
> 
> I heard MNdot had a tough time with the highways and freeways. We got a solid 12" with a little rain at first. Lost track of how many people I gave a tow to get them unstuck.


We are in southern MN and we got hammered. Lots of rain thursday morning until noon. Switched to snow 2 pm and snowed and blowed all night until about 2:30 am. We had a handfull of us who put in 36 straight before 4 hours rest and another 16 hr shift to follow. Still hauling snow away and the county and state roads are in bad shape with ice and major drifting.


----------



## ryde307

scott3430;1770341 said:


> Hey ryde, how'd you guys do in the mess of a storm?
> 
> I heard MNdot had a tough time with the highways and freeways. We got a solid 12" with a little rain at first. Lost track of how many people I gave a tow to get them unstuck.


We got through everything fine. Doing our last bit of clean up/push backs today. The roads were a mess and still not great. How did it go for you?



mnsnowfighter;1770381 said:


> We are in southern MN and we got hammered. Lots of rain thursday morning until noon. Switched to snow 2 pm and snowed and blowed all night until about 2:30 am. We had a handfull of us who put in 36 straight before 4 hours rest and another 16 hr shift to follow. Still hauling snow away and the county and state roads are in bad shape with ice and major drifting.


South looked bad with the rain. I have heard alot of roads are still really bad.


----------



## ryde307

Pic from during the storm the other night. This was our first chance to try the loader this season. Worked well and moves a decent amount of snow considering how icy it was underneath.


----------



## ryde307

Loader pushing back piles.


Snow dump is getting full. Hard to tell how big its is in the picture but that pile is around 30ft tall.


----------



## CityGuy

What size loader is that? Can't make it out.


----------



## ryde307

Hamelfire;1772750 said:


> What size loader is that? Can't make it out.


it's a 304H.


----------



## scott3430

I like the loader! I wonder how long it will take to melt a 30 foot tall snow pile this spring?


----------



## ryde307

scott3430;1773141 said:


> I like the loader! I wonder how long it will take to melt a 30 foot tall snow pile this spring?


I will let you know. Hauling another 1000 yards or so there tonight.


----------



## ryde307

This is our salt box for our hooklift 550. We bought and old box for $500 and then built the hook frame. Mounted the salter and then built removable legs so we can take the box on or off with out having to take the salter off. It is just one pin that holds each leg in.


----------



## Polarismalibu

ryde307;1774272 said:


> This is our salt box for our hooklift 550. We bought and old box for $500 and then built the hook frame. Mounted the salter and then built removable legs so we can take the box on or off with out having to take the salter off. It is just one pin that holds each leg in.


That was a good idea. I wish I had a hook lift. Maybe next year.


----------



## ryde307

I was lucky to be able to go down to Las Vegas for a few days for Conexpo 2014.
Here are a few pics from the trip. It's impossible to show how big the convention really is but it cover close to 60 Acres of space.


----------



## ryde307

This is a weight kit for the crane below.


----------



## scott3430

Looks like paradise to me. Are those special tracks on the monster backhoe?


----------



## ryde307

scott3430;1780036 said:


> Looks like paradise to me. Are those special tracks on the monster backhoe?


Yes they are swamp tracks. If you youtube excavator with swamp tracks you will see a bunch of videos.


----------



## gallihersnow

Cool pics! I like that 1,000,000th edition Bobcat CTL.


----------



## ryde307

It's almost snow season again. A few pics from this summer.
Here is truck we built this spring.
Started with this.


Progress


Cut the frame, moved the axle, lots of little stuff. It's close.


I will have to get a finished pic. But this was it last week. Was overheating. Issues in the head. Tore it all down and rebuilt.


----------



## ryde307

A salter we picked up. This will be cleaned up, painted, and a hook frame built. It will go on the international.


We leased a few skids for year round service. We will have more winter ones coming in Nov.


Progress on a salt shed.


----------



## ryde307

New truck for me to drive.


New sidewalk machine.


----------



## skorum03

Looks good Ryde!


----------



## Polarismalibu

I like the truck conversion! Hook lifts are sweet wish I could have one. Dumpster, flatbed, regular enclosed bob and a salter would be perfect in my eyes


----------



## scott3430

I like your new Silverado, looks like a 1/2 ton? How is CAT for lease prices - for just the snow season? Thx.


----------



## ryde307

scott3430;1838859 said:


> I like your new Silverado, looks like a 1/2 ton? How is CAT for lease prices - for just the snow season? Thx.


It is a 1/2 ton.

The leases were good. They are leased for 5 years. The 272 is fully loaded and was 437 a month.
The 242 was $406.

We sub lease the 272 to a guy that sells stone. He uses it in place as a fork lift moving pallets around. He pays for 7 Months and we get it in the winter.

Winter rentals were around $800 per month. So we saved a fair amount. Or you can look at it as we get 80% of the summer for free.


----------



## Pushin4U

love this thread, subscribing.....


----------



## SnowGuy73

Looking good Ryde!


----------



## scott3430

Wow. Those are good lease prices for the Cat skids! Do you ever buy the lease out after 5 years?


----------



## ryde307

scott3430;1839076 said:


> Wow. Those are good lease prices for the Cat skids! Do you ever buy the lease out after 5 years?


We have never leased them before. But yes we can buy them out. the sales guy said it depends on where used values are at the time. If used values are high alot of people buy them for the contracted buy out and just sell them and make some money. If they are low just give them back. For us it just came down to dollars. I am not saying you can go buy a decent used machine and have a lower cost but this way the skids are under warranty for the life of the lease and we have very little to worry about. Cat has mobile techs out at all times and will take care of you if you need it.


----------



## cat10

need to get a carport for that salt bin trying to get my boss to buy one now to make life easier at 2 am


----------



## TKLAWN

ryde307;1839103 said:


> We have never leased them before. But yes we can buy them out. the sales guy said it depends on where used values are at the time. If used values are high alot of people buy them for the contracted buy out and just sell them and make some money. If they are low just give them back. For us it just came down to dollars. I am not saying you can go buy a decent used machine and have a lower cost but this way the skids are under warranty for the life of the lease and we have very little to worry about. Cat has mobile techs out at all times and will take care of you if you need it.


Joe, any ideas what the availability is for winter rental from zeigler?


----------



## SnowMatic

Ryde,
Nice looking skids there.
Whats the scoop on when it goes into regeneration mode, good/bad. 
How often does it regen (time wise)?
Hows it work and do you notice a power loss when in regen mode?


----------



## Polarismalibu

TKLAWN;1839230 said:


> Joe, any ideas what the availability is for winter rental from zeigler?


I know winter lease prices are crazy this year I was calling around today. Tri state was 1200 a month 200 hours for the season, Lano was 950/ 200 hours Titan was out already and ziglar wouldn't pick up


----------



## ryde307

TKLAWN;1839230 said:


> Joe, any ideas what the availability is for winter rental from zeigler?


They have a ton and I have always been told they will have them. 2 speed is typically first come first serve but I believe they have phased out 95% of the single speed units.



SnowMatic;1839386 said:


> Ryde,
> Nice looking skids there.
> Whats the scoop on when it goes into regeneration mode, good/bad.
> How often does it regen (time wise)?
> Hows it work and do you notice a power loss when in regen mode?


Our 242 does not regen. The 272 does I believe but we haven't used it all summer. It is subleased to another person. So I guess I don't have an answer. I will get a better answer when snow season starts.



Polarismalibu;1839556 said:


> I know winter lease prices are crazy this year I was calling around today. Tri state was 1200 a month 200 hours for the season, Lano was 950/ 200 hours Titan was out already and ziglar wouldn't pick up


That's expensive. I know bobcats always have been fairly high though. at least when I called. The other difference is Cat has mobile techs that will come fix anything needed in a short period of time.


----------



## EGLC

How many acres are you plowing now? Is it by the inch or flat rate with a cap on the season?


----------



## ryde307

Picked up a new dumpster for the international today. Not a the best pic.


----------



## ryde307

EGLC;1839760 said:


> How many acres are you plowing now? Is it by the inch or flat rate with a cap on the season?


I am not sure. We have alot of sites changing this season. We had some gov't work that is back out for bid and some buildings that were sold and a good chunk of new ones.

Some are per event/ by the inch, some per plow, some hourly, and the rest Seasonal. We do have more seasonal this season that normal though.


----------



## snowman55

Where did you get the dumpster? I could use a couple


----------



## ryde307

snowman55;1841719 said:


> Where did you get the dumpster? I could use a couple


Alloy was the best price. I haven't looked at it much but a quick look. It looks like it's made well. They are a few weeks out. I think ours was 6 weeks. 
It is almost impossible to find anything decent used.


----------



## ryde307

Here is a better pic of the truck and dumpster.


----------



## alldayrj

How long are those cans?


----------



## CityGuy

ryde307;1846213 said:


> Here is a better pic of the truck and dumpster.


Looks good. Using it for hauling snow?


----------



## ryde307

alldayrj;1846458 said:


> How long are those cans?


15' it's 15x8x4 they call it a 16yard it should haul 20 pretty easy.


----------



## ryde307

Hamelfire;1846491 said:


> Looks good. Using it for hauling snow?


yes it's primary job is hauling snow.


----------



## SnowGuy73

ryde307;1846213 said:


> Here is a better pic of the truck and dumpster.


Looks great!


----------



## BossPlow614

Aside from RJ this thread seems to be an extension of the MN snow thread. Lol. 

Will you guys be using that truck during summer for hauling material?


----------



## ryde307

Yes lots of MN guys have made it here. 
We do use it in the summer for mulch and other materials. We sub contract most of our landscape work and we haul materials for them as well. We leave dumpsters of material for them or empty bins for them to fill and we haul out.


----------



## ryde307

New salt shed is up. Waiting to be filled. Where the loader is will also have a 75ton pile tarped as well.


----------



## ryde307

ryde307;1852983 said:


> New salt shed is up. Waiting to be filled. Where the loader is will also have a 75ton pile tarped as well.


Picture never made it up.


----------



## ryde307

Start of our salter frame for the international.


Need to hurry up and put this together.


----------



## Krafty17

I love the hook truck man. We run 2 galbreath hooks. They are hands down one of the best business moves I have ever made. I can't even begin to imagine operating with out them. New dumpster is looking good where do you get your boxes from??


----------



## scott3430

Did boss give you a deal on the Vxt? Just curious how much you save by assembly and install doing it yourself. Thx


----------



## ryde307

Krafty17;1861239 said:


> I love the hook truck man. We run 2 galbreath hooks. They are hands down one of the best business moves I have ever made. I can't even begin to imagine operating with out them. New dumpster is looking good where do you get your boxes from??


Thanks.

Here is a pic of the salter setup we are building. Lots of rehab to go but it's making progress. It's all hydraulic with quick connects for the lines. The salter is bolted to the frame so when we upgrade to a new salter we can swap the hook frame to the new one.
Alloy Welding in St Paul, MN builds the dumpster boxes.


----------



## ryde307

scott3430;1861259 said:


> Did boss give you a deal on the Vxt? Just curious how much you save by assembly and install doing it yourself. Thx


We did get it for a fair deal. I didn't deal with buying it so can't tell you exact numbers but it was a fair price. We also save money for building it ourselves.


----------



## ryde307

We got our first snow of the season. It was predicted to be 12"+ but we ended up with .5-4" in our service area. Just to our north did get the big snow though.
Some sidewalk equipment thawing and being washed after.


Rental Loader


Our Loader


----------



## scott3430

That's a sweet CAT rental loader!


----------



## Bird21

Those Cat loaders are great but the make sure you have some extra fuel filters we had issues last year with ours clogging up. Too small micron rating and kept clogging up. Wasn't fun chasing when the deep freeze hit. FYI love the hook lift I have a similar set up on a International 7400.


----------



## Polarismalibu

What did they get for that loader for the season?? I could use one instead of a skid on one site


----------



## ryde307

Bird21;1869214 said:


> Those Cat loaders are great but the make sure you have some extra fuel filters we had issues last year with ours clogging up. Too small micron rating and kept clogging up. Wasn't fun chasing when the deep freeze hit. FYI love the hook lift I have a similar set up on a International 7400.


Thanks for the tip.



Polarismalibu;1869235 said:


> What did they get for that loader for the season?? I could use one instead of a skid on one site


$1500 a month. 4 Month minimum.


----------



## ryde307

I had a friend make some custom cupcakes for a meeting the other day. Summer and winter cupcakes.


----------



## ryde307

We only had an inch of snow but here is a quick video of the 906 plowing.


----------



## Polarismalibu

ryde307;1876005 said:


> Thanks for the tip.
> 
> $1500 a month. 4 Month minimum.


That's not bad at all


----------



## rrvsnow

ryde307;1868592 said:


> We got our first snow of the season. It was predicted to be 12"+ but we ended up with .5-4" in our service area. Just to our north did get the big snow though.
> Some sidewalk equipment thawing and being washed after.
> [/URL
> 
> Been thinking about purchasing a walk behind sweeper brush, how does that Toro model perform? Had any issues with it?


----------



## ryde307

rrvsnow;1877468 said:


> ryde307;1868592 said:
> 
> 
> 
> We got our first snow of the season. It was predicted to be 12"+ but we ended up with .5-4" in our service area. Just to our north did get the big snow though.
> Some sidewalk equipment thawing and being washed after.
> [/URL
> 
> Been thinking about purchasing a walk behind sweeper brush, how does that Toro model perform? Had any issues with it?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> They work great but they are not cheap. Around $4000. Hard to justify with out being able to do alot beside sweep walks. The exmark we own. The Toro (same machine) we rent for $200 per month from our cat dealer.
> Only issue so far is the oil drain bolt was over tightened and stripped the aluminum block. We just retapped with a bigger thread and put a small pipe nipple with cap in. It was an easy fix. It also breaks sheer pins from time to time but that is normal.
Click to expand...


----------



## rrvsnow

ryde307;1877490 said:


> rrvsnow;1877468 said:
> 
> 
> 
> They work great but they are not cheap. Around $4000. Hard to justify with out being able to do alot beside sweep walks. The exmark we own. The Toro (same machine) we rent for $200 per month from our cat dealer.
> Only issue so far is the oil drain bolt was over tightened and stripped the aluminum block. We just retapped with a bigger thread and put a small pipe nipple with cap in. It was an easy fix. It also breaks sheer pins from time to time but that is normal.
Click to expand...


----------



## ryde307

Finally got sidewalk salt for the season.


Salt bin is full for now.


I spent Thanksgiving in Malibu, CA. I may have to ditch the snow career and move.


----------



## scott3430

I could handle some Malibu time away myself!


----------



## ryde307

December was slow. 1 snow event. We had 2 half inch ones in Jan. and now 2-3 inches with alot of wind yesterday. The temps are 20-30 below zero windchill. Had one oops last night.


This was from a 2 weeks ago but we are working on a cool project keeping 5 acres of ice clear on Lake Minnetonka for the Pond Hockey Championships. We keep the main area clear then once the boards are all set they will flood rinks and maintain from that point. We would just come in to clear lanes as needed. The ice wasn't thick enough to get skids or trucks on yet so it all had to be done with sidewalk equipment. We can't have snow piles or the weight will cause the ice to bow and cause large dips and areas for water to collect on top. It took 2 days to get them clear.


----------



## ryde307

A few shots from last night.


----------



## WIPensFan

ryde307;1923562 said:


> A few shots from last night.


Ryde307, how did you guys oops the SnowWolf??


----------



## ryde307

They hit a curb and it blew out the ram. There was no relief. The 10' plows have it included but 9' and down do not. This is the 2nd one this season. You would think we would have learned from the first. Because I have never seen a ram blow out the side like that everyone thought it was a fluke. Turns out it's not.


----------



## WIPensFan

ryde307;1924321 said:


> They hit a curb and it blew out the ram. There was no relief. The 10' plows have it included but 9' and down do not. This is the 2nd one this season. You would think we would have learned from the first. Because I have never seen a ram blow out the side like that everyone thought it was a fluke. Turns out it's not.


Ok, thanks. I was wondering if it had relief on it or not. Too bad they don't have it on all plows standard like the 10'.


----------



## Aura Lawns

What do you do with the snow you haul off? Do you own a snow melter... couldn't that be cost effective instead of having to haul all that snow?


----------



## ryde307

It has been a really slow winter. We only have maybe an inch or so on the ground. Around 22" this season total but it all melts shortly after. 
Here is a pic of moving some snow off a lot a few weeks ago.


----------



## Drakeslayer

I'm guessing they don't want snow along the curb lines? What do people park there? Mercedes?


----------



## alldayrj

Hook is looking good my man


----------



## ryde307

Drakeslayer;1960448 said:


> I'm guessing they don't want snow along the curb lines? What do people park there? Mercedes?


It was for pond hockey. They needed every parking spot. This cleared 2-3. Kind of pointless I thought but if they are paying I'm not arguing.


----------



## ryde307

It's that time of year again. We had one 1 inch event on Thanksgiving but most it melted on contact. Was able to do a bit of sidewalk salting and a couple lots but it has been a slow start. Our first real event arrives tomorrow with 6-8 inches Monday - Tuesday.
We have added some new accounts and a little bit of equipment. Looking forward to this winter.
Here are the skids getting prepped for the winter season.


----------



## 2005STX

U have some awesome equipment So jealous


----------



## B-2 Lawncare

As I am a fourth generation to be Bron in the 307 I find you user name offensive.


----------



## LogansLawnCare

I just got done checking out your entire thread, you have some nice looking trucks and equipment! hopefully you get some snow soon to put it all to good use


----------



## ryde307

B-2 Lawncare;2064539 said:


> As I am a fourth generation to be Bron in the 307 I find you user name offensive.


The number is my old race #. But I do also ride in the 307 as well.


----------



## B-2 Lawncare

ryde307;2064792 said:


> The number is my old race #. But I do also ride in the 307 as well.


Try to understand where I am coming from here. Every year I see it more and more, guys who roll in to town and take 800 yard shots at antelope and blow a leg off, they bring there brand new big 4wheeler out here and tear up and trash the mountain with them. They stop and take a drink out of there plastic water bottle and then chuck it over there shoulder.


----------



## scott3430

Looks like you did some work to your shop? Ceiling and insulation? Looks good!


----------



## ryde307

scott3430;2065277 said:


> Looks like you did some work to your shop? Ceiling and insulation? Looks good!


We did, Got the walls and ceilings done poured a new concrete parking lot and had fuel tanks installed. It has been working well.


----------



## redclifford

ryde307;1732266 said:


> Some random ones.
> We leave a few skids around town and like to have the bucket and pusher with at each site. We welded some angle iron onto the tops of the pushers so you can hook them with the bucket and carry them around.
> 
> 
> Ooops


That looks like a great setup, any chance u have any pictures of them both hooked up


----------



## ryde307

redclifford;2065502 said:


> That looks like a great setup, any chance u have any pictures of them both hooked up


I do not. Basically the angle iron worked like a hook. You curl the bucket all the way up and slide the cutting edge under it. Lift and away you go.


----------



## ryde307

Picture of our "sidewalk" room. Everything they need besides the 2 steiners that are on the trucks or in another space.


----------



## Polarismalibu

ryde307;2065930 said:


> Picture of our "sidewalk" room. Everything they need besides the 2 steiners that are on the trucks or in another space.


Did you get a full load of salt then?


----------



## redclifford

ryde307;2065930 said:


> Picture of our "sidewalk" room. Everything they need besides the 2 steiners that are on the trucks or in another space.


couple bags of salt


----------



## BRL1

B-2 Lawncare;2064878 said:


> Try to understand where I am coming from here. Every year I see it more and more, guys who roll in to town and take 800 yard shots at antelope and blow a leg off, they bring there brand new big 4wheeler out here and tear up and trash the mountain with them. They stop and take a drink out of there plastic water bottle and then chuck it over there shoulder.


I almost was shot by an outta stater from New Mexico elk hunting....so I can relate. I don't really care what his user name says lol.


----------



## ryde307

Polarismalibu;2065938 said:


> Did you get a full load of salt then?


Yes, Plus 1/2 load from last season left over. 30 something pallets. Let's hope we use it this season.



BRL1;2065958 said:


> I almost was shot by an outta stater from New Mexico elk hunting....so I can relate. I don't really care what his user name says lol.


I have no idea how my user name got to this but it has nothing to do with the 307 area code or hunting. I used to race moto and snocross. my # was 307. The ryde part relates to that. It just so happens I know where 307 area code is and I do ride sleds there once or twice a year. Never hunted outside of MN and am more than respectful to places I visit and the locals of those places.

Cheers to you and B-2  Hope you have a good season.


----------



## BRL1

ryde307;2065972 said:


> Yes, Plus 1/2 load from last season left over. 30 something pallets. Let's hope we use it this season.
> 
> I have no idea how my user name got to this but it has nothing to do with the 307 area code or hunting. I used to race moto and snocross. my # was 307. The ryde part relates to that. It just so happens I know where 307 area code is and I do ride sleds there once or twice a year. Never hunted outside of MN and am more than respectful to places I visit and the locals of those places.
> 
> Cheers to you and B-2  Hope you have a good season.


You to man. I wasn't giving you crap about it I could careless lol very nice looking equipment and thread you got it goin on up there.


----------



## Polarismalibu

ryde307;2065972 said:


> Yes, Plus 1/2 load from last season left over. 30 something pallets. Let's hope we use it this season.
> 
> I have no idea how my user name got to this but it has nothing to do with the 307 area code or hunting. I used to race moto and snocross. my # was 307. The ryde part relates to that. It just so happens I know where 307 area code is and I do ride sleds there once or twice a year. Never hunted outside of MN and am more than respectful to places I visit and the locals of those places.
> 
> Cheers to you and B-2  Hope you have a good season.


You could sell it out of your place lol


----------



## SnowMatic

ryde307.

Your cat arsenal.. you've got what a 272D and the rest are 242 D's and a 246?


----------



## ryde307

SnowMatic;2066068 said:


> ryde307.
> 
> Your cat arsenal.. you've got what a 272D and the rest are 242 D's and a 246?


Correct a 272D and 242D on 5 year lease.
Purchased a 242D and 246C this year. 
Then an older John deere for loading salt.

We used to snow rent but with prices this worked out.


----------



## SnowMatic

So how do you like the 242D's? Pros/Cons machine wise, and how well do they work for snow pushing.


----------



## ryde307

SnowMatic;2067431 said:


> So how do you like the 242D's? Pros/Cons machine wise, and how well do they work for snow pushing.


They work well. They are compact enough to get everywhere but big enough to still get the job done. The upfront cost is manageable and operating cost is as well. Like any equipment you fit it to the correct sites and it works great. If you put it on the wrong one it's horrible.

We run plows on ours. For the sites they do and what we do with them they are perfect. We plow alot of lots in one small city and two skids do all of it with time to spare.

They will push an 8ft box but if pushing up hill full of wet snow it could be a problem. Snow tires can help though. Would I put a 10ft box on one or expect one to plow a 5-10 acres site? No.

Different skid but this is the set we run.


----------



## ryde307

Finally got some snow the other day. Now we are getting some more. Was supposed to be 8-10 inches but looks like it may be around 4 that draws out overnight and into tomorrow.
A pic of me out fueling up skids yesterday getting ready for this snow event.


----------



## djagusch

Ryde on your boss skid plow, it's a trip edge right? Does the wings work decent with it? 

I have a 8ft model and thinking of putting wings on it.


----------



## ryde307

djagusch;2084549 said:


> Ryde on your boss skid plow, it's a trip edge right? Does the wings work decent with it?
> 
> I have a 8ft model and thinking of putting wings on it.


Yes on trip edge. The wings hold up Ok but not great. All of ours have had some extra bracing added. My jnderstanding from talking with Boss is that they were not designed to be used on the skid plows. If it's a wide open lot it's fine but If you have potential to hit curbs you will be fixing them. With that is it worth $700 yes because of time saved. But if it was me I would spend the extra to get a kage for it. They make them for the boss blades. 
We also have switched to snow wolf plows and wings. They have been holding up slot better.
You can stop and look at them if your in the area ever.


----------



## djagusch

ryde307;2084564 said:


> Yes on trip edge. The wings hold up Ok but not great. All of ours have had some extra bracing added. My jnderstanding from talking with Boss is that they were not designed to be used on the skid plows. If it's a wide open lot it's fine but If you have potential to hit curbs you will be fixing them. With that is it worth $700 yes because of time saved. But if it was me I would spend the extra to get a kage for it. They make them for the boss blades.
> We also have switched to snow wolf plows and wings. They have been holding up slot better.
> You can stop and look at them if your in the area ever.


I have a snow wolf 9ft with wings at one site and it works great.

The 8ft boss plow is at another site and is slower going. Operator chasing tailings so figured the wings would help but worried about how they hold up on a skid. It's just going driveways and pushing off to the side. No step curbs so it should be ok.

The kage unit while nice I don't think would speed things up on this job site.


----------



## ryde307

djagusch;2084572 said:


> I have a snow wolf 9ft with wings at one site and it works great.
> 
> The 8ft boss plow is at another site and is slower going. Operator chasing tailings so figured the wings would help but worried about how they hold up on a skid. It's just going driveways and pushing off to the side. No step curbs so it should be ok.
> 
> The kage unit while nice I don't think would speed things up on this job site.


Makes sense. Yea if it's doing town homes I would think the wings would be worth it. You need to add a small piece to get the wings mounted solid but I will try to take a picture and show you. Simple 5 minutes welding.


----------



## ryde307

A few pictures from this last snow fall.
Cleaning up some city walks.



Not a great pic but one of the skids.


Another one


----------

